# Pornographic websites to be blocked in India



## Nanducob (Nov 12, 2014)

> In a recent spin, the Indian government has decided to play big boss in the Internet zone. The government is attempting to ban the availability of porn websites, particularly child porn, for the Indian audience.
> 
> According to a report on The Economic Times, the government has asked Internet and Mobile Association of India to curate a list of pornography websites, and further provide that to the Internet service providers, to be blocked. Further, the Internet service providers have also been asked to ensure that the process of blocking the websites does not hamper the speed of the Internet.
> 
> ...




Source: Porn websites to be blocked in India: Government | Deccan Chronicle



> considering the Indian culture and values


I was wondering where the culture and values have been for this long
Does that mean we were using cultureless internet since 95 ?


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2014)

I think child porn and Rape porn can be blocked ...others can stay 

And when we worship the god of sex the Kamdev and gave this world Kamasutra who says porn was not a part of our culture ....I see khajuraho and many temples with all these scenes


----------



## theterminator (Nov 12, 2014)

How can we block child porn and various other types of hideous fantasies is a big challenge. In countries where porn is legal, I think there's a film industry where they have actors and actresses. Here there is filth porn. Real sextapes are being uploaded on the Internet & showed as someother category.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 12, 2014)

Yeah the culture and values is close-up of belly button of the heroine


----------



## seamon (Nov 12, 2014)

Time to leave this country....


----------



## Chaitanya (Nov 12, 2014)

Well if something like that ever happens, it will be like forbidden fruit causing people to want it more...


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 12, 2014)

first thing that comes to my mind -

India reacts to ban of pornography - YouTube


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> first thing that comes to my mind -
> 
> India reacts to ban of pornography - YouTube



Same here


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 12, 2014)

They want to ban porn, they should ban bollywood movies and indian daily soaps first


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 12, 2014)

God knows why they want to ban porn as if they all are born from testtubes  

Strip songs like kamli in dhoom 3 is acceptable to audience and even they want there kids to dance like that on stage in dance shows, school programs etc...but guys watching porn at the correct age is soo bad for them...sheer stupidity


----------



## Flash (Nov 12, 2014)

adityak469 said:


> first thing that comes to my mind -
> 
> India reacts to ban of pornography - YouTube


can't stop laughing ...
The reason being is, Porn is quoted as the main reason behind the rape by so-called-activists.


*rs1img.memecdn.com/download-all-the-internet_fb_157434.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> God knows why they want to ban porn as if they all are born from testtubes
> 
> *Strip songs like kamli in dhoom 3 *is acceptable to audience and even they want there kids to dance like that on stage in dance shows, school programs etc...but guys watching porn at the correct age is soo bad for them...sheer stupidity



I was expecting too much from that song, IYKWIM


----------



## Faun (Nov 13, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Yeah the culture and values is close-up of belly button of the heroine


----------



## Gollum (Nov 13, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> God knows why they want to ban porn as if they all are born from testtubes
> 
> Strip songs like kamli in dhoom 3 y



WHen I watched that soneg, I was like WHAT the F did I just see.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Nov 13, 2014)

> Ravi Shankar Prasad said that, although porn is legal in other countries, it’s a moral obligation to block it considering the Indian culture and values.


Child porn certainly needs to be banned. Its illegal everywhere else and its understandable. However i don't understand this. For everything here in india, if someone doesn't know how to argue in favour of any bans as such, we quote values and culture. Very convenient.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 13, 2014)

more business for proxy sites, a welcome move from me..
now lets find out to make an highly accessible and profitable proxy.. we can make $$


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 13, 2014)

They don't have other important issues? Poverty, Education etc.?
Then they will say why there are rapes in our country.... o_0

Where was our Indian culture, When Delhi gang rape happened?
Where was our Indian culture,They beat the woman, blackened her face, stripped her and had her paraded naked on a donkey.
Where the hell culture dies when a 3 year aged girl is raped?
Where the hell culture dies when an immature girl is married.?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 13, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> They don't have other important issues? Poverty, Education etc.?
> Then they will say why there are rapes in our country.... o_0
> 
> Where was our Indian culture, When Delhi gang rape happened?
> ...



there is a term for it, HYPOCRISY


----------



## ico (Nov 13, 2014)

Virat Hindustan is cuming.

#HDL


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 13, 2014)

Remember what Modi ji promised us before the elections ? " Acche Din Aane Wale Hain ! "


----------



## Flash (Nov 13, 2014)

ico said:


> Virat Hindustan is cuming.
> 
> #HDL


You mean 'coming'?


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> You mean 'coming'?



Cumon dude, don't be a buzz-kill.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 14, 2014)

A lot of my friends use "cuming" instead of "coming" on facebook and whatsapp.. It becomes a lot funnier when girls use that word without really knowing what it means


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A lot of my friends use "cuming" instead of "coming" on facebook and whatsapp.. It becomes a lot funnier when girls use that word without really knowing what it means



And it happens a lot of times.


----------



## Flash (Nov 14, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> A lot of my friends use "cuming" instead of "coming" on facebook and whatsapp.. It becomes a lot funnier when girls use that word without really knowing what it means





Spoiler



Will you pls cum for me? pls.. pls.. pls..


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 14, 2014)

I would say Its a good thing to do, because after watching them many low IQ ppl do rapes also the youg generation waste time on these thing more than any productive work, which might improve their lifestyle.

*Gov should also consider banning those new channel websites which encourage pronography/nudity.*
for example -
Photo Gallery, Video gallery, Celebrity Photo Gallery, Celebrity video gallery, Bollywood Photo Gallery, Hot Photo Gallery Stories

????? ????? ?? ??? ?????? ???? ???? ??????...: AAJ TAK: Entertainment

Aaj Tak News - Breaking News, News in Hindi and Latest Headlines, Live Election Results

Seeing thse kind of things on national news channel website make you think where are these leading the ppl to..


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> They don't have other important issues? Poverty, Education etc.?
> Then they will say why there are rapes in our country.... o_0
> 
> Where was our Indian culture, When Delhi gang rape happened?
> ...



this is the culture they are trying to defend.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 14, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> They don't have other important issues? Poverty, Education etc.?
> Then they will say why there are rapes in our country.... o_0
> 
> Where was our Indian culture, When Delhi gang rape happened?
> ...



Most of those kind of incidents happen because of the feeling they get from watching porn.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 14, 2014)

^nope. It's not a lust thing, it's a power / control / violence thing. There is very little respect for women, they are treated as objects not human beings. In fact, there is very little respect for human life at all. It is the things in regular media conditions them much more than porn, which barely has any context.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 14, 2014)

its not only girls,boys are also abused.like [MENTION=56202]Anorion[/MENTION] says they see a vulnerable person and try to exploit them.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

There is nothing really to worry about that since eLiterate people would know how to use proxies or tor. Therefore, blocking is not really a solution.


----------



## moniker (Nov 14, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Most of those kind of incidents happen because of the feeling they get from watching porn.



Simple question - If they've already jerked off to porn, how will they retain the "feeling" to rape?


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

moniker said:


> Simple question - If they've already jerked off to porn, how will they retain the "feeling" to rape?



Probably some people don't know how to jerk off. I think the govt should promote jerking off instead of blocking porn sites.

Then again, even if they managed to block off all porn sites within and without, people would resort back to printed material, DVDs, etc. Not unlike piracy.


----------



## singleindian (Nov 14, 2014)

moniker said:


> Simple question - If they've already jerked off to porn, how will they retain the "feeling" to rape?


 they become animals not human.only solution is put these people in mental hospital and treat them thr.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Nov 14, 2014)

Now start Nude campaign against protest of it


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Remember what Modi ji promised us before the elections ? " Acche Din Aane Wale Hain ! "



 xD


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^nope. It's not a lust thing, it's a power / control / violence thing. There is very little respect for women, they are treated as objects not human beings. In fact, there is very little respect for human life at all. It is the things in regular media conditions them much more than porn, which barely has any context.



+1 its a power / control / violance thing.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2014)

singleindian said:


> they become animals not human.only solution is put these people in mental hospital and treat them thr.



Doctor ,can I bath in lukewarm water ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 14, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^nope. It's not a lust thing, it's a power / control / violence thing. There is very little respect for women, they are treated as objects not human beings. In fact, there is very little respect for human life at all. It is the things in regular media conditions them much more than porn, which barely has any context.



Its not only female who are abused now a days male do get abused and more ever it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.

This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world. 

And not to mention media they mostly publish abuses against girls but not boys that is why it looks like women are being abused more but reality is opposite.

- - - Updated - - -



moniker said:


> Simple question - If they've already jerked off to porn, how will they retain the "feeling" to rape?



Rape mostly happens due to other reasons like betrayal by a girl,facing public humiliation due to girl and taking drugs alcohols etc.

- - - Updated - - -



singleindian said:


> they become animals not human.only solution is put these people in mental hospital and treat them thr.



No one is born criminal it is their surrounding and people that causes people do such kind of things.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 14, 2014)

Can we please not deviate from topic. 

Regarding OP, I don't think it will do any good for people/culture. And I personally feel it is impossible to block em all in first place. 

Next big thing is, when something is of scarcity, demand will be huge. And I guess, if I can't see it online, I will try to get it through other source like DVDs, magazine etc. So it will do more harm than good.

And finally, porn does good and all who are raping, are not completely influenced by porno's. It is their mindset that lead to rape, not porno. Just take for example in number of people who work in IT who watches porn(almost 90%) and see who rape girls. Hardly any. So porno never leads to rape, it is their f****d up mind that leads to it. We already had an post for that and I don't want to write more about this. Period.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.
> 
> This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 14, 2014)

I do not support porn but the fact is that when one rapes you cannot understand in what frame of mind was that person at that time. What I want is that Government should legalize prostitution in India so that if a person goes to a place like this there is no fear of raid and all and hence resulting in the outflow of frustration in a right direction.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 14, 2014)

$hadow said:


> I do not support porn but the fact is that when one rapes you cannot understand in what frame of mind was that person at that time. What I want is that Government should legalize prostitution in India so that if a person goes to a place like this there is no fear of raid and all and hence resulting in the outflow of frustration in a right direction.



This could be a sensible decision but not likely to be implemented because "Indian culture".


----------



## singleindian (Nov 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> Its not only female who are abused now a days male do get abused and more ever it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.
> 
> This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world.
> 
> ...



does it explain whn 3 yr olds are raped? whr is betrayal ,humiliation due to girl ???


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 14, 2014)

Porn helps me maintain my sanity, what will I do now ....?

JK, This so called "preventive measure" won't be able to prevent anything.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 14, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Porn helps me maintain my sanity, what will I do now ....?
> 
> JK, This so called "preventive measure" won't be able to prevent anything.


Because ?


----------



## AbhMkh (Nov 14, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Because ?



Because, there always, I repeat ! always will be a way to access porn


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2014)

Minion said:


> Rape mostly happens due to other reasons like betrayal by a girl,facing public humiliation due to girl and taking drugs alcohols etc.



That's just stupid.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 15, 2014)

Faun said:


> That's just stupid.


****ing stupid.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 15, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> This could be a sensible decision but not likely to be implemented because "Indian culture".



When we are changing every thing and expecting to change it along the world why  not start with something which has a bit more usefulness or else come out with a death penalty kind of thing for rapists


----------



## Flash (Nov 15, 2014)

So only porn websites are blocked. Won't people download porn via torrents?


----------



## Minion (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> does it explain whn 3 yr olds are raped? whr is betrayal ,humiliation due to girl ???



You are missing drugs and alcohols.

- - - Updated - - -



Faun said:


> That's just stupid.


 [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION],ithehappy so you thinks watching porn make us rapist you are so wrong.


----------



## Faun (Nov 15, 2014)

Minion said:


> [MENTION=20614]Faun[/MENTION],ithehappy so you thinks watching porn make us rapist you are so wrong.





> betrayal by a girl,facing public humiliation due to girl and taking drugs alcohols etc



If that's the reason then that person has some severe mental issues to begin with. Except in case of drugs and alcohols. Even then most people will think twice.

You would see lot more cases if betrayal by a girl,facing public humiliation due to girl were the reason.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 15, 2014)

google DNS servers FTW

nothing by DOT is blocked, because in India "blocking" is done through DNS servers of ISPs


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 15, 2014)

This is a good thing for NoFap guys..
check out reddit nofap


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 15, 2014)

disclaimer-VERY PAINFUL TRUTH AHEAD,IF YOU ARE PROUD TO BE AN INDIAN MAN OR BOY TO THE POINT IT TURNS INTO EGO,PLEASE DON'T READ BELOW CONTENTS.i won't say that i don't watch porn,and i will also say that banning porn sites won't work,there are plenty of unblockers and different techniques you can use to access those websites,or you can watch softcore porn on either dailymotion or metacafe,and indian men can easily jack off to youtube vids,i have even seen teens jacking off to blouse pics of overweight aunties,so all in all what i want to say is that the averege indian man and teen is a PERVERT banning porn sites won't help a bit.if they can't satisfy their desires online,they will either turn to crimes,drugs and rapes in real life,because sex is a very big motivator,and with the kind of mentality indian men posses,god help us.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> indian men can easily jack off to youtube vids,i have even seen teens jacking off to blouse pics of overweight aunties,so all in all what i want to say is that the averege indian man and teen is a PERVERT banning porn sites won't help a bit.if they can't satisfy their desires online,they will either turn to crimes,drugs and rapes in real life,because sex is a very big motivator,and with the kind of mentality indian men posses,god help us.


right.
But 
Nobody jerks off to skies and stars or lets say nature,flowers,lakes etc.

Woman arent either "clean" by your standards.I have caught many of them eyeing on the places where they'd be not looking at !! 
Well,I'm a man so I got no idea what they do in private


----------



## singleindian (Nov 15, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Porn helps me maintain my sanity, what will I do now ....?
> 
> JK, This so called "preventive measure" won't be able to prevent anything.



seriously?? u definitely need help bro

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> right.
> But
> Nobody jerks off to skies and stars or lets say nature,flowers,lakes etc.
> 
> ...



thy r humans too,thy got similar feelings,but do u ever seen a girl who watch porn and goes to rape males in ur city or state? NO,its a problem of mentality of men.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2014)

singleindian said:


> seriously?? u definitely need help bro


its jk bro,no need to worry 


Spoiler



*s23.postimg.org/skkannsej/aaaa.png



- - - Updated - - -



singleindian said:


> seriously?? u definitely need help bro
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



you are right, i havent seen girls watch porn and r*** men.but if you see somebody like that ,give their details,ill take care of it


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> Its not only female who are abused now a days male do get abused and more ever it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.
> 
> This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world.
> 
> ...



Highly Disagreed. How can one support a heinous crime like rape just because a girl ill treats you, uses you, cheats on you? Never!!!


----------



## srkmish (Nov 16, 2014)

if a woman is using you and you are letting her use you, you are a sucker and deserve to suffer


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 16, 2014)

srkmish said:


> if a woman is using you and you are letting her use you, you are a sucker and deserve to suffer



If a woman is using me  then the first thing I would do is to dump her and move on.


----------



## beingGamer (Nov 16, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> its jk bro,no need to worry
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Something like this will do? Man found sobbing in street after 36-hour ordeal with German nymphomaniac - Mirror Online


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Minion (Nov 16, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> Highly Disagreed. How can one support a heinous crime like rape just because a girl ill treats you, uses you, cheats on you? Never!!!



I never said i support rapers read my post again.

- - - Updated - - -



Ronnie012 said:


> If a woman is using me  then the first thing I would do is to dump her and move on.



You will never know until it is too late.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> if a woman is using you and you are letting her use you, you are a sucker and deserve to suffer



Girl who betrayed me was a friend and classmate for more than 10 years how can i not trust her.When she left me she told me my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to hurt my parents.

That day i was heart broken I simply told her you have known me for so long how can you do it to me.

She said i am sorry i can't do anything.

So i said ok since you have made decision you can do whatever you like but remember i am breaking all relationship with you and i never ever want to see you or talk with you and left.

The thing which hurts most when i needed her most she left me.It took around 6 months to move on.The girl i have mentioned is a very decent girl i have never seen her hurting someone in my life still she do it with me.

The thing is you will never know until it is too late.


----------



## Faun (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> Girl who betrayed me was a friend and classmate for more than 10 years how can i not trust her.When she left me she told me my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to hurt my parents.
> 
> That day i was heart broken I simply told her you have known me for so long how can you do it to me.
> 
> ...



So there is a personal story on which you base your opinions. Time and your outlook towards life will make it better.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2014)

anikkket said:


> Something like this will do? Man found sobbing in street after 36-hour ordeal with German nymphomaniac - Mirror Online



XD


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2014)

Antje Crapnik: German nymphomaniac dies after too much sex - Mirror Online

She died having sex


----------



## Desmond (Nov 16, 2014)

$hadow said:


> When we are changing every thing and expecting to change it along the world why  not start with something which has a bit more usefulness or else come out with a death penalty kind of thing for rapists



A death penalty for rape is not fair since the victim is still alive. Rigourous Imprisonment is more fair.

And yes, we can bring in the change ourselves, but how do you bring about change when the govt. is run by 50+ year old babus?

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> Girl who betrayed me was a friend and classmate for more than 10 years how can i not trust her.When she left me she told me my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to hurt my parents.
> 
> That day i was heart broken I simply told her you have known me for so long how can you do it to me.
> 
> ...



I have seen so many such cases that now it is permanently in my mind that girls will betray you in the end. I always keep this in mind now whenever I deal with girls.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> A death penalty for rape is not fair since the victim is still alive. Rigourous Imprisonment is more fair.
> 
> And yes, we can bring in the change ourselves, but how do you bring about change when the govt.* is run by 50+ year old babus?*
> 
> ...



Absolutely true, let this generation of close minded 50 year old politicians die out.. our own generation will hopefully be better


----------



## ico (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> When she left me she told me my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to hurt my parents.


When she left me, she told me that her parents had fixed her marriage with someone and she doesn't want to hurt her parents.

When she left me, she said, "my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to her my parents".

Use quotes or proper reported speech.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 16, 2014)

srkmish said:


> if a woman is using you and *you are letting her use you*, you are a sucker and deserve to suffer



This!


----------



## srkmish (Nov 16, 2014)

[MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] :  I feel for you man. The first time when we are duped , it is fine as we are naive. As we gain understanding of people and their ways, we should be wary of people's motives. 

Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.


----------



## Minion (Nov 16, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have seen so many such cases that now it is permanently in my mind that girls will betray you in the end. I always keep this in mind now whenever I deal with girls.



Unfortunatly this is how it works.

- - - Updated - - -



ico said:


> When she left me, she told me that her parents had fixed her marriage with someone and she doesn't want to hurt her parents.
> 
> When she left me, she said, "my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to her my parents".
> 
> Use quotes or proper reported speech.



I am not here to learn english I am here to help people and share my experience anyway thanks for correcting me.

- - - Updated - - -



srkmish said:


> [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] :  I feel for you man. The first time when we are duped , it is fine as we are naive. As we gain understanding of people and their ways, we should be wary of people's motives.
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me.



Thanks will keep this in mind.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 16, 2014)

Minion said:


> I never said i support rapers read my post again.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -



You didn't directly. But your previous statement given below indirectly did. 




Minion said:


> _ "Rape mostly happens due to other reasons like betrayal by a girl,facing public humiliation due to girl and taking drugs alcohols etc." _
> - - - Updated - - -



^Frankly, I'm not blaming you  but I think in India where incidences of violence and rapes against women are increasing day by day, such kinds of statement could prove harmful.






> You will never know until it is too late.




- - - Updated - - -
^ Won't argue with that. It's a tricky situation to be in. . 



> Girl who betrayed me was a friend and classmate for more than 10 years how can i not trust her.When she left me she told me my parents have fixed marraige with someone and i don't want to hurt my parents.
> 
> That day i was heart broken I simply told her you have known me for so long how can you do it to me.
> 
> ...



^Yes I do feel for you.  But seriously in India where honour killings happen, where daughters and their lovers are murdered by parents when she goes against their wishes to marry someone else, can you really blame the girl?


And finally this - Although I am luckier than you, I too have been duped. But thankfully our relation lasted just two years. Her marriage was fixed.  When she left me, I made up my mind to show her (and infact everyone else) what I was made of. I worked hard and  studied harder and finally got my dream job.

Meanwhile the poor girl's marriage broke off(don't know why) and her parent's are still searching for a groom for her now. (Poor girl  tried to contact me later on and I rejected her  ). (Having said this though, I do feel for her now as she had her parents to contend with. I have forgotten and forgiven her)


So basically what I am trying to say is  - Build yourself, work hard and become successful. The girl who dumped you definitely didn't deserve you and you were better off without her which you will realize later on and you will get a girl much better than her later on, trust me.


But meanwhile stop blaming every girl, there are good and selfless girls too (many boys for that matter - are selfish)


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 16, 2014)

people going off topic. from ban of porn to rape then to relationship issues 

And TBH and IMO, after a while, when you look back to your broken relationship, *most probably* you will be thankful.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 16, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> there are good and selfless girls too





Spoiler



error 404?


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 16, 2014)

The Govt while trying to ban porn  should go ahead and ban violent hollywood horror movies too. Movies influence society - Bollywood movies = Love Stories . Hollywood Horror Movies = Brutal Murder. Just saying.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 17, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> The Govt while trying to ban porn  should go ahead and ban violent hollywood horror movies too. Movies influence society - Bollywood movies = Love Stories . Hollywood Horror Movies = Brutal Murder. Just saying.



Indian daily soaps and reality shows= breaking households and families
these should be banned first


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 17, 2014)

Minion said:


> Its not only female who are abused now a days male do get abused and more ever it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.
> 
> This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world.
> 
> ...



you sir force me to dig deeper,and i hope i hurt noone's feelings in the process.here we go,nowadays,whenever i see a couple around me sitting in a park,or in college etc,95% of them aren't in love,most of them are just infatuated and the rest are there for lust,neither of them care about each other's emotional well being,their sole purpose to be in a relationship is to 1)sex,2)posting pouted pictures together on FB and turning every friend's post's goddamn comment section into a "baby,i love you" challenge 4)many more reasons but hardly ever love.so the feeling of dejection you talk about is not like you lost your love,it's like a kid who asked for a lolipop and got denied,our society have engrained this in our brain,that we are men and we will get everything we want,so when we don't get it,we throw acid on them,rape them and if you lack the courage to talk to girl and have a seriously ****ed up mind then you rape 3 year olds,i feel filthy already just by writing this,god help us all(even if i don't kinda believe in god,this line sounds kinda "peacy" so.........)


----------



## kaz (Nov 17, 2014)

We can't watch porno privately and they will inside the parliament...What if they block torrents also stating it as a main source of porn distribution


----------



## Minion (Nov 17, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> you sir force me to dig deeper,and i hope i hurt noone's feelings in the process.here we go,nowadays,whenever i see a couple around me sitting in a park,or in college etc,95% of them aren't in love,most of them are just infatuated and the rest are there for lust,neither of them care about each other's emotional well being,their sole purpose to be in a relationship is to 1)sex,2)posting pouted pictures together on FB and turning every friend's post's goddamn comment section into a "baby,i love you" challenge 4)many more reasons but hardly ever love.so the feeling of dejection you talk about is not like you lost your love,it's like a kid who asked for a lolipop and got denied,our society have engrained this in our brain,that we are men and we will get everything we want,so when we don't get it,we throw acid on them,rape them and if you lack the courage to talk to girl and have a seriously ****ed up mind then you rape 3 year olds,i feel filthy already just by writing this,god help us all(even if i don't kinda believe in god,this line sounds kinda "peacy" so.........)



No offence buddy but You didn't get my point porn alone is not resposible for rapes that is what i posted above.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 17, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> you sir force me to dig deeper,and i hope i hurt noone's feelings in the process.here we go,nowadays,whenever i see a couple around me sitting in a park,or in college etc,95% of them aren't in love,most of them are just infatuated and the rest are there for lust,neither of them care about each other's emotional well being,their sole purpose to be in a relationship is to 1)sex,2)posting pouted pictures together on FB and turning every friend's post's goddamn comment section into a "baby,i love you" challenge 4)many more reasons but hardly ever love.so the feeling of dejection you talk about is not like you lost your love,it's like a kid who asked for a lolipop and got denied,our society have engrained this in our brain,that we are men and we will get everything we want,so when we don't get it,we throw acid on them,rape them and if you lack the courage to talk to girl and have a seriously ****ed up mind then you rape 3 year olds,i feel filthy already just by writing this,god help us all(even if i don't kinda believe in god,this line sounds kinda "peacy" so.........)



That is some serious writing. Although I agree with most part, still I am not convinced that porno alone leads to rape. Lust and craving is coded in our genes.

Now, do we know that if people who lived 1000 years ago raped a girl/child? No.
Does it mean that it didn't happen? No.

Going with this statement, considering 1000 yrs ago, no internet, so no porno, do you still think people raped because of this? Not everyone has fuc*ed up mind, but if one has such mind, he will do crimes regardless of any outside influence.

Me, watching porno for long time but never had any thought to rape someone. In fact, I feel it will eliminate such thoughts from our mind and help maintain the sanity.

Even 50-100 years ago, people get married at age of 15+, and when a guy starts explore the sex world, he have his own partner to do so and this minimized the sex crime rates, but still a few happened(heard from my villagers). So it was never porno alone, but it is the human mind.


----------



## kamikaz (Nov 17, 2014)

If people think banning pornography is gonna solve the issue about rape, it's wish full thinking, what we need is proper approach to educating the young minds about sex and its consequences, sex is so much a part of a normal humans life, we should stop treating it as a taboo, especially considering how sex is used as a marketing tool these days and 
With current information explotion, it's essential we point out what is wrong and what is right to younger generation and encourage them to respect and treat each other equally well 
I feel banning porn will do more damage than good 
As a nation with archaic views about sex,and women, we are sexually deprived and this would simply add to the frustrations 

rape is a much bigger issue to deal with it, it's sort of a mental issue 

What we see on media is only a very small fraction of what is being reported, and that which might get some viewers or readers for the channel 
If you look at the statistics, more than 90% of the time the rapists are known to the victim, like a relative etc 

I'll elaborate upon these at a later time, in the mean time it's a good idea to Google why these incidents happen, there are some good articles out there


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> educating the young minds about sex



this


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

So basically in order to avoid rape we should introduce child marriage. .
Just kidding but on a more serious topic porn never leads to rape if we are talking about a sane mind not a insane one. Plus for many it is a way to control infatuation and let their emotions out. So blocking porn is still not supportive instead I think that Govt is kinda with this pushing the people towards raping by closing all the doors of their outcome.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 17, 2014)

All I want to know now is that, are the sites blocked now? Will they be? Or that's BS? 

Or VPN? lels.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 17, 2014)

I think the government should crowdsource this issue to the general public since the general public would be more knowledgeable on this issue as opposed to the 50+ year old babus.

Finland did the same with their copyright law: Finland is crowdsourcing its new copyright law

- - - Updated - - -

Gotta love Finland for this:



> Finland is unique: In accordance with a 2012 law, any citizen can create or sign on to a bill using a system called Open Ministry. If it receives 50,000 names in six months, the Finnish Parliament must put it to a vote.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 17, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I think the government should crowdsource this issue to the general public since the general public would be more knowledgeable on this issue as opposed to the 50+ year old babus.
> 
> Finland did the same with their copyright law: Finland is crowdsourcing its new copyright law
> 
> ...



lol..terrorism will be legal in pakistan..jk

- - - Updated - - -



NVIDIAGeek said:


> All I want to know now is that, are the sites blocked now? Will they be? Or that's BS?
> 
> Or VPN? lels.



why dont you check it yourselves ? 


Spoiler



open as always


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 17, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Indian daily soaps and reality shows= breaking households and families
> these should be banned first




+ 1. Ban Bollywood, Hollywood and all romantic and horror movies also. Alongwith this, Ban the mindset which advocates the supremacy of man.


----------



## $hadow (Nov 17, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> + 1. Ban Bollywood, Hollywood and all romantic and horror movies also. Alongwith this, Ban the mindset which advocates the supremacy of man.



You looking for a ban


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 17, 2014)

ban everything, ban this forum, ban tv, ban internet
ban the universe, ban the ban


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2014)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ban everything, ban this forum, ban tv, ban internet
> ban the universe, ban the ban



Only banning internet can make us go crazy


----------



## singleindian (Nov 18, 2014)

Anything which leads to less crimes should be implemented,porn is considered to be a serious problem among youngsters.if it reduces the abuse.then why should we oppose it! also people who distribute it through cds or by internet cafes should be punished severely too


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Anything which leads to less crimes should be implemented,porn is considered to be a serious problem among youngsters.if it reduces the abuse.then why should we oppose it! also people who distribute it through cds or by internet cafes should be punished severely too



THIS 

You even read before you type? What about the rape's in villages where the internet penetration is none and no cd/dvd content? You still believe porn leads to rape?


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Anything which leads to less crimes should be implemented,porn is considered to be a serious problem among youngsters.if it reduces the abuse.then why should we oppose it! also people who distribute it through cds or by internet cafes should be punished severely too




So according to you they should ban movies that have murders and robberies in them so that crimes are reduced.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i never said its the only reason.but its the major cause.thts tht i intent to say.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



What @jRay is trying to say is, relevant to this topic and should take in same context. If you believe that porn leads to rape, I strongly believe movies lead to lot of murders with new ideas. But can you ban the movies? And can you tell that movies never influenced anyone?

And if we see past few years, criminals started planning for an robbery/murder exactly or somewhat similar manner like in movies. And taking this into consideration, it is clear that movies have such bad influence in our people. But why Govt is not ready to ban such movies? Instead they censor it.

Same way, if you feel certain type of porn harvest bad thoughts in people, censor it. By banning you are fuelling the already burnt mind.


----------



## .jRay. (Nov 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> i never said its the only reason.but its the major cause.thts tht i intent to say.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...





furious_gamer said:


> What @jRay is trying to say is, relevant to this topic and should take in same context. If you believe that porn leads to rape, I strongly believe movies lead to lot of murders with new ideas. But can you ban the movies? And can you tell that movies never influenced anyone?
> 
> And if we see past few years, criminals started planning for an robbery/murder exactly or somewhat similar manner like in movies. And taking this into consideration, it is clear that movies have such bad influence in our people. But why Govt is not ready to ban such movies? Instead they censor it.
> 
> Same way, if you feel certain type of porn harvest bad thoughts in people, censor it. By banning you are fuelling the already burnt mind.


Just as putting disgusting anti-smoking warnings before all movies doesn't influence smokers to quit. Porn doesnt influence rape.


----------



## Flash (Nov 18, 2014)

furious_gamer said:


> Same way, if you feel certain type of porn harvest bad thoughts in people, censor it. *By banning you are fuelling the already burnt mind.*


I actually feel, it won't do anything. If it is banned, it will be it; It will be still the same. People who rape or havnig such thoughts for rape, is not dependent on the internet.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 18, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Just as putting disgusting anti-smoking warnings before all movies doesn't influence smokers to quit. Porn doesnt influence rape.



I was referring this to [MENTION=289758]singleindian[/MENTION] as he was claiming porn is ONE of the reason for rape.



Flash said:


> I actually feel, it won't do anything. If it is banned, it will be it; It will be still the same. People who rape or havnig such thoughts for rape, is not dependent on the internet.



I guess this is what I am trying to say this from my previous post


----------



## kaz (Nov 18, 2014)

Extratorrent worked fine till yesterday and is blocked now 

*The URL you requested has been blocked as per DOT/HIGH COURT guidelines*

Is it related to this thread topic?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 18, 2014)

kaz said:


> Extratorrent worked fine till yesterday and is blocked now
> 
> *The URL you requested has been blocked as per DOT/HIGH COURT guidelines*
> 
> Is it related to this thread topic?



Working absolutely fine. Just added a movie to download.


----------



## Desmond (Nov 18, 2014)

Lets move the internet onto Tor and say F.O. to the DoT.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 18, 2014)

singleindian said:


> Anything which leads to less crimes should be implemented,porn is considered to be a serious problem among youngsters.if it reduces the abuse.then why should we oppose it! also people who distribute it through cds or by internet cafes should be punished severely too



Porn doesn't causes rape, the mentality and lack of self control does. by that analogy, every weapon on the face of the earth should be banned because it'll kill somebody eventually. You shouldn't eat anything because to sustain your life, you're taking other organism's life.

If you're alive today, you'll be dead someday. then you should ban being alive so that you can't die.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Nov 18, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> you sir force me to dig deeper,and i hope i hurt noone's feelings in the process.here we go,nowadays,whenever i see a couple around me sitting in a park,or in college etc,95% of them aren't in love,most of them are just infatuated and the rest are there for lust,neither of them care about each other's emotional well being,their sole purpose to be in a relationship is to 1)sex,2)posting pouted pictures together on FB and turning every friend's post's goddamn comment section into a "baby,i love you" challenge 4)many more reasons but hardly ever love.so the feeling of dejection you talk about is not like you lost your love,it's like a kid who asked for a lolipop and got denied,our society have engrained this in our brain,that we are men and we will get everything we want,so when we don't get it,we throw acid on them,rape them and if you lack the courage to talk to girl and have a seriously ****ed up mind then you rape 3 year olds,i feel filthy already just by writing this,god help us all(even if i don't kinda believe in god,this line sounds kinda "peacy" so.........)



i was never never talking about porno in the above statement,i was talking to a guy who said it was the feeling of "dejection" or something else that leads to rapes,cos i know 75% of rapes happen in rural india and are done by people above 40 years of age who have never been exposed to porno

- - - Updated - - -

THIS IS GOING TO BE LONG
when the society enables you to explore the sex world when you are turning adoloscent,opens up your mind and you are satisfied and you never look at a boy/girl and think about sex,whereas in indan society a natural thing like attraction or sex are viewed as TABOO,now i am gonna talk about sex in indian society since ancient times(not gonna talk about my religion,one thing i would like to clear,our religion absolutely shuns violence,hell it even shuns personal desires i mean like even wanting to eat a specific thing in dinner,any muslim who has more than average knowledge would agree)now on to indian society,see,during such times when there were no EMPIRES but were more like large tribes,which huge collaborated cities and towns,somtime directly between the onset of indus valley civiliztion to the 1600's indian society believed that women were equal to men,the elder lady had as much authority over the house as the elder man,even in gurukul they were given sexual education,that's why you see erotic sculptures at really old hindu temples,and kamasutra was a part of it,women and men dressed scantily and there was no "GHUNGHAT" and all that BS,suddenly some powerful men decided,the feeling of domination was too great and religious texts were misinterpreted knowingly to empower men and dispower women,and you know it doesn't matter if an india man keeps as many relationships but if his wife or sister has one he will most certainly kill her,these purdah,ghunghat,and sati and all that BS was created so men can have an open sexual life and they can control the women in their house,but now as society is evolvin all of this is changing,but men don't want to change with it,THAT'S WHAT CAUSES RAPE,EVERY indian boy as soon as he puts his eye on an even above average looking girl,in just a second he can perfectly visualize a hour long sex movie involving him and that girl,i can't say about girls(any girl here that would help?)so the thing is that WE ARE DESPARATE AND PERVERTS AND NOTHING IS GONNA STOP US TO DO RAPES UNTIL SOME INHUMAN PUNISHMENT IS IMPLEMENTED FOR RAPISTS AS WELL AS WOMAN ABUSERS BECAUSE THESE PEOPLE ARE THE IMPURITIES IN OUR GENE POOL


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 18, 2014)

$hadow said:


> You looking for a ban



I would willingly accept a ban but first they must ban Tv serials, bollywood and hollywood love + horror movies, male chauvinist  mindset etc etc first.


----------



## theterminator (Nov 18, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Porn doesn't causes rape, the mentality and lack of self control does. by that analogy, every weapon on the face of the earth should be banned because it'll kill somebody eventually. You shouldn't eat anything because to sustain your life, you're taking other organism's life.
> 
> If you're alive today, you'll be dead someday. then you should ban being alive so that you can't die.



dont apply too much logic


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 18, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> our religion absolutely shuns violence,



bs



saifraza.khan.1 said:


> THAT'S WHAT CAUSES RAPE,EVERY indian boy as soon as he puts his eye on an even above average looking girl,in just a second he can perfectly visualize a hour long sex movie involving him and that girl,i can't say about girls*(any girl here that would help?)*so the thing is that WE ARE DESPARATE AND PERVERTS AND NOTHING IS GONNA STOP US TO DO RAPES UNTIL SOME INHUMAN PUNISHMENT IS IMPLEMENTED FOR RAPISTS AS WELL AS WOMAN ABUSERS BECAUSE THESE PEOPLE ARE THE IMPURITIES IN OUR GENE POOL



completely agree


----------



## ico (Nov 18, 2014)

saifraza.khan.1 said:


> THAT'S WHAT CAUSES RAPE,EVERY indian boy as soon as he puts his eye on an even above average looking girl,in just a second he can perfectly visualize a hour long sex movie involving him and that girl,i can't say about girls*(any girl here that would help?)*so the thing is that WE ARE DESPARATE AND PERVERTS AND NOTHING IS GONNA STOP US TO DO RAPES UNTIL SOME INHUMAN PUNISHMENT IS IMPLEMENTED FOR RAPISTS AS WELL AS WOMAN ABUSERS BECAUSE THESE PEOPLE ARE THE IMPURITIES IN OUR GENE POOL


I'm not a girl, but girls also do that. I can confirm. But not for every random man.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 18, 2014)

> According to a new study by researchers at Ohio State University, the oft-cited statistic that men think about sex, on average, about once every seven seconds can safely be put to bed—in a college-age population of 163 mixed-gender respondents, the median frequency of sexual thoughts for men was just 19. Women, meanwhile, weren’t far behind at a median of 10 naughty thoughts per day.


Do Men Really Think About Sex More Often Than Women?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 19, 2014)

Ronnie012 said:


> I would willingly accept a ban but first they must ban Tv serials, bollywood and hollywood love + horror movies, male chauvinist  mindset etc etc first.



Nah what should I do if they ban Hollywood movies and shows


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Do Men Really Think About Sex More Often Than Women?


That's a 3-year old statistics. Whatif the studies conducted after that, contradict the above report?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 19, 2014)

Flash said:


> That's a 3-year old statistics. Whatif the studies conducted after that, contradict the above report?



It might not be 100 % accurate ,maybe the scores vary ,like 19 for women and 10 for men .My point was that women do have thoughts related to sex.


----------



## Ronnie012 (Nov 19, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Nah what should I do if they ban Hollywood movies and shows



Watch Doordarshan


----------



## Flash (Nov 19, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> It might not be 100 % accurate ,maybe the scores vary ,like 19 for women and 10 for men .My point was that women do have thoughts related to sex.


Not denying it. Just pointed. 

Sex Drive: How Do Men and Women Compare?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 20, 2014)

Is watching porn illegal in india


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

Nope. But publishing, distributing or sharing it is.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Nov 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Nope. But publishing, distributing or sharing it is.


Sharing? What type of Sharing


----------



## Anorion (Nov 20, 2014)

Showing it to someone else, distributing on DC++, holding an event and screening it on a projector... like that. As long as you consume it on your device in private, it is not illegal.


----------



## adityak469 (Nov 20, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Nope. But publishing, distributing or sharing it is.



is watching porn in loksabha illegal?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 21, 2014)

Haha I donno lol, probably it can be tried under one or the other law


----------



## theterminator (Nov 21, 2014)

Anorion said:


> ^nope. It's not a lust thing, it's a power / control / violence thing. There is very little respect for women, they are treated as objects not human beings. In fact, there is very little respect for human life at all. It is the things in regular media conditions them much more than porn, which barely has any context.





Minion said:


> Its not only female who are abused now a days male do get abused and more ever it is mostly women who cheats on their bf,hubby.All of my friends and me cheated by their girlfriends it is their mindset that made  people to treat them as object.
> 
> This is how a women mind works If they want something from you they will make you feel like no one in world is better than you but when they accomplished something they will treat you like ****.Suddenly you become the baddest guy in world.
> 
> ...





furious_gamer said:


> Can we please not deviate from topic.
> 
> Regarding OP, I don't think it will do any good for people/culture. And I personally feel it is impossible to block em all in first place.
> 
> ...



Search BDSM videos and you will come across unbelievable videos easily available. There's good porn & bad porn. Bad porn includes ugly fantasies, unsolicited real sex tapes of couples uploaded on the web, BDSM, etc. Rape fantasy is actually a "category" in famous porn sites. I mean why the hell would you want to watch rape videos in your home? This is like Poison to kids. You have to accept that bad porn is bad for society & needs to be removed.


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol, first censor the lewd images in your temples, THEN censor online porn. What a bunch of filthy hypocrites.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 21, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Search BDSM videos and you will come across unbelievable videos easily available. There's good porn & bad porn. Bad porn includes ugly fantasies, unsolicited real sex tapes of couples uploaded on the web, BDSM, etc. Rape fantasy is actually a "category" in famous porn sites. I mean why the hell would you want to watch rape videos in your home? This is like Poison to kids. You have to accept that bad porn is bad for society & needs to be removed.



does analsex come under bad porn?


----------



## theterminator (Nov 21, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> does analsex come under bad porn?



Why you need to know? Don't you know it already?


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 21, 2014)

theterminator said:


> Why you need to know? Don't you know it already?


 . . .


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 22, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> does analsex come under bad porn?



people have been using the chocolate highway since the dawn of time. to call it "bad" is like calling democracy bad (hint, hint).


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 22, 2014)

It'd be interesting to see whether this ban is finally implemented or not,given that many of our infamous netas/officers and political leaders are the biggest patrons of the porn industry in this country.


----------



## Flash (Nov 22, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> *It'd be interesting to see whether this ban is finally implemented or not,*given that many of our infamous netas/officers and political leaders are the biggest patrons of the porn industry in this country.



It's already happening. . . 
Indian govt. orders Internet service providers to block porn sites


----------



## $hadow (Nov 22, 2014)

Anorion said:


> Showing it to someone else, distributing on DC++, holding an event and screening it on a projector... like that. As long as you consume it on your device in private, it is not illegal.


Doesn't downloading also count to sharing?


----------



## Anorion (Nov 22, 2014)

^nope, that's personal consumption


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 22, 2014)

doomgiver said:


> people have been using the chocolate highway since the dawn of time. to call it "bad" is like calling democracy bad (hint, hint).



nah..i will stick with good porn


----------

